# Vinegar, ketchup or...?



## sacmo52 (Feb 14, 2012)

Found this bottle at a Corinth, MS. thrift shop the other day and thought it looked like a ketchup bottle, but further searches offered the possibility of it being vinegar or blueing agent. Any ideas? It stands 9.75 inches in height and has 14 facets. There is an O within a square on the bottom which represents the Owens glass co. Other than that I have not been successful in discovering its vintage, contents or value if any.
 Assistance would be appreciated.
 Sacmo52


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 14, 2012)

Howdy Steven,

 Welcome to Bottleland, and thanks for joining the discussion.

 Looks like an early 20th century Vinegar bottle to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





From.

 "O in a square..........Owens Bottle Company, Toledo OH (1903-1929), also Fairmont, WV; Clarksburg, WV, and other plant locations. Owens Bottle Co. merged with the Illinois Glass Company of Alton, IL in 1929 to form the Owens-Illinois Glass Company. (Julian Toulouse stated this mark was first used in 1911, but according to U.S. Patent & Trademark Office data, Owens claimed first use was not until 1919! Take your pick on which date you will accept . See "OWENS" From.

 There may be additional numbers bracketing the Owens mark that might better isolate the date or factory.


----------



## sacmo52 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Thanks for your reply. There are two other numbers on the bottom rim. A no. 2 in what appears to be dots or they may be stars. And the no. 1216 number directly opposite the 2.
 Since this is not a screw cap would this possibly been a cork or bottle cap such as in a soda bottle? 
 Thanks for the clarification on the Owens mark. I was just repeating what I saw on another site. Now that I know I has seen it on other bottles in my collection.
 regards,
 Sacmo52


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 14, 2012)

> Since this is not a screw cap would this possibly been a cork or bottle cap such as in a soda bottle?


 
 Steven,

 I would guess either a Kork -N- Seal or a Goldy Cap, because of the reusability factor.







From.


----------



## sacmo52 (Feb 14, 2012)

Much thanks! Very cool illustrations!


----------

